# Your avatar is having sex with the avatar above you



## JambledUpWords (Nov 7, 2018)

What position, with what toy/kink, and in what place?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Nov 7, 2018)

Fat position, fingers covered in grease, KFC parking lot. Just like every encounter AL ever had.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Nov 7, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Fat position, fingers covered in grease, KFC parking lot. Just like every encounter AL ever had.


Missionary, with other anime body pillow waifus, at an anime convention


----------



## Haunter (Nov 7, 2018)

Based on what I can gather from Google Image, a Chinchou is about the size of a person's abdomen. 

So Amber could still eat it. 

And then it becomes a vore situation, I guess... 

This is prolly the conclusion to any avatar that ends up under that gorl....


----------



## eldri (Nov 7, 2018)

A chinchou generates electricity so I imagine those antennas are going to my nips.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Nov 7, 2018)

Cowgirl, whipping kink, at the Kentucky Derby


----------



## A Useless Fish (Nov 7, 2018)

The Fish, with lots of shame and possibly a squeeze of lemon.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Nov 7, 2018)

*awkward sex commences*


----------



## obliviousbeard (Nov 7, 2018)

As long as it involves underage girls and animals


----------



## Mongolian_CoolRat (Nov 7, 2018)

uh, only if i get to fuck yer dad too


----------



## Eryngium (Nov 7, 2018)

obliviousbeard said:


> As long as it involves underage girls and animals


I steal your straw hat and make a mould out of it.
I then fill the mould with a mixture of gorilla glue, horse hair, and thawed cum that was previously collected and frozen.
Tie you up for you to wear my cum hat around town.


----------



## Judge Holden (Nov 7, 2018)

*B͡I̟̞̣̜T̤̬̩̟̱̭̗͢E͎ ̣̝̻͚T̩H̼̮̯͘E ̡̦̞̣̺̰̗P̦̣̰̭̤͖͠I͏̟͚̟̣Ḻ̮͇͇̼͖̕L̫̱O͚͙̯͝Ẉ̤͇̥͖͓͓͘ ̞̜M͜Ọ͚Ṯ̢̙̦H̱͓͚̯̙̻̜MA̼̥͡N̮̫̦̲̥̭͘
͓̪̦͇
͕̼Ì͇̻̠̙M̴͔ ̵͔͍͖͍͈Ǵ͉̫̦̩̣͔͔O̜̣̥Ḭ͙̩̱ͅͅN҉͍G̬̪ ̻̪̻͔̘I̤͕N̻̱̝ͅ ̣͖D͈̠̝̱͍̺̤R̙̮͓̹̯Y͍̖̦͚͕͞*



Mongolian_CoolRat said:


> uh, only if i get to fuck yer dad too


----------



## firestoopscience (Nov 7, 2018)

With a paper bag on her head somewhere in a Feminist March.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Nov 7, 2018)

Can it be a threesome with the avatar below?


----------



## IV 445 (Nov 7, 2018)

Beavers and frogs are both pretty amphibious. I imagine it ends up like a tinder hook up gone well, where there is no awkwardness post-coitus.

‘Course I’ll be crashing at your beaver den


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Nov 7, 2018)

You can crush my beaver den any day you want


----------



## Raging Capybara (Nov 7, 2018)

That cute beaver doesn't deserve this fate.


----------



## Nekromantik (Nov 7, 2018)

Spoiler: You just got stuffed!


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Nov 7, 2018)

On a beanbag, lying back while you insert your beak/nose/whatever into my fupa rolls.


----------



## firestoopscience (Nov 7, 2018)

Squish porn?


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Nov 7, 2018)

We can use mustard as lube or you can bite the pillow and I'll go in dry. Ladies choice.


----------



## J A N D E K (Nov 7, 2018)

Whatever happens this guy gets Halal’d and a featured thread in Animal Control.


----------



## Draza (Nov 7, 2018)

I don't do animals.


----------



## Black Waltz (Nov 7, 2018)

some kind of yuri shit


----------



## Teri-Teri (Nov 7, 2018)

Oh boy, we're going to have some fun Dinky~


----------



## firestoopscience (Nov 7, 2018)

Today, we're going to reach both of our limits. We'll be too exhausted to even dream tonight.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Nov 7, 2018)

Fuck me while calling me racial slurs


----------



## Anime-Free Penguin (Nov 7, 2018)

Scissors Position, TLC Tugger (in honor of Game Dude aka Alexander4488 ), at Ram Ranch.


----------



## Doctor Professor Timon (Nov 7, 2018)

This exact position. And face.


----------



## RG 448 (Nov 7, 2018)

Tucker dominates Timon.  And he isn’t gentle.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Nov 7, 2018)

But, she's fused to a spider.


----------



## Nick Gars (Nov 7, 2018)

Xavier and Rick don't exactly strike me as the types to care.


----------



## _Clam_ (Nov 7, 2018)

*See me
feel me 
touch me 
heal me*


----------



## Mongolian_CoolRat (Nov 7, 2018)

brutal mid-air threesome is best mid-air threesome


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Nov 7, 2018)

I really don't know how the logistics of this wold work. A mid-air pegging with the 30mm nose mounted cannon?


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 7, 2018)

Respect their pronouns and be gentle with the flight stick.


----------



## RumblyTumbly (Nov 7, 2018)

Skeletor brings the sword, Last Stand's avatar brings the gun...I don't even want to imagine what happens next.


----------



## jewelry investor (Nov 7, 2018)

Skeletor your boner is not a disk.


----------



## Lioness (Nov 7, 2018)

Sekhmet becomes the newest CPU Goddess.


----------



## 8777BB5 (Nov 7, 2018)

Sweet! A three way


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 7, 2018)

Sweet, a three way!
Eiffel Tower with one chick in the middle and one chick wearing a strap-on.


----------



## Antipathy (Nov 7, 2018)

Heavily sedated and behind a hospital.


----------



## shasetoma. (Nov 7, 2018)

turn off the lights turn thrm off i can see my spleen


----------



## Cake Farts (Nov 7, 2018)

FBI busts in during the deed and they join in on the action


----------



## Seregios (Att. at Law) (Nov 7, 2018)

Alrighty kids, Uncle Seregios is going in Dry 

A brief fyi 
73.70 feet long and known for being covered in razor shard blade scales..... So naturally, I'm on top bitch


----------



## Strong Tomato (Nov 7, 2018)

I hope you like tentacles.


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Nov 7, 2018)

Why not a hellish, japanese-styled BDSM night with the same tentacles you mentioned?
Safeword would be "Banzai" or any japanese word of your choice.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Nov 7, 2018)

Are two overbites even compatible?


----------



## BeanBidan (Nov 7, 2018)

Prepare for the big ol *BONE*. No yamero'ing on this ride.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Nov 7, 2018)

I picked those bones clean and then crushed them.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Nov 7, 2018)

Why does Paddington have a fat fetish


----------



## SugarSnot (Nov 7, 2018)

I regret to inform you that a child was sacrificed to be eaten by the thing in my picture. Sticky, marmalade vore.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 7, 2018)

Bird, man the camera shit is gonna get weird....and HOT.


----------



## Tiny Clanger (Nov 7, 2018)

@FierceBrosnan That'll be twenty quid, please.

What? I put my teeth in, you know that doubles the price. And please tell your bird to stop pecking me.....you know where you stuffed it....


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Nov 7, 2018)

Jerking off in separate rooms.


----------



## Rabidcolombian (Nov 7, 2018)

Thanks for giving me so much to work with


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Nov 7, 2018)

....wait Captain America is into fucking birds?!


----------



## Pocoyo (Nov 7, 2018)

You'll fit nicely inside my cootch~


----------



## Monsieur Guillotine (Nov 7, 2018)

(I wrote one for Miel67 and someone responded as I was writing it, so I'm posting it anyway.)

Rolf has been miserable for the last 3 years, when Nei hit menopause. Now, all she does is yell at him and watch daytime TV. His libido, although diminished by age and becoming a beaten dog alike, still courses through him. He is in agony, but has been with Nei for so long that he can't even fathom having sex with another woman. He feels that leaving his present situation would not net any positive results, so he remains, growing older and more miserable.

Today, while sitting on his front porch, a small green bird landed on his right leg. He looked down as if to smile, but was too lost in his internal turmoil to muster a smile. He laid a finger on the back of the bird's head, and began to pet it slowly. The bird contently remained there, being stroked as Rolf stared lifelessly into the clouds. Rolf felt a feeling he hadn't felt in years. In this moment, he was content.

He was so entranced by the present situation that he didn't even notice himself unzip his pants, and pull back the elastic of his underwear. His fixation on the soft autumn colors in the sky remained as he began to squeeze the unsuspecting bird between the weight of his palm and his erect, mottled penis. The bird chirped in agony as its form was smashed against Rolf's dick in his furious yet unconscious stroking. The warmth of the bird's body reminded Rolf of better, happier times. The clouds broke and the afternoon sun peaked through just as Rolf achieved climax. With a heavy sigh, Rolf released his grasp. Covered in his sad jizz, the green bird limped and rolled off the porch and into a nearby bush where it fell unconscious. Rolf never noticed the bird go. He didn't even put his penis away or clean up. 

Nei is inside right now, watching Modern Family. She doesn't even realize what has transpired, and has no plans on checking up on her poor husband. Rolf may remain outside all night; a flaccid, semen-stained monument to the ravages of age.


----------



## firestoopscience (Nov 7, 2018)

Good, long, naked wrestling workout to train the mind and body. <3


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Nov 8, 2018)

You're my type.


----------



## Doctor Parker (Nov 8, 2018)

Daddy kink


----------



## Shokaract (Nov 8, 2018)

Robosexuality is his fetish.


----------



## UW 411 (Nov 8, 2018)

Lots of cold metal and mildly terrifying appendages but I can work with that...


----------



## A single cheeto (Nov 8, 2018)

Hot bone on bone action!


----------



## Tin (Nov 8, 2018)

I guess im about to find out what Death is like in bed. Aww yeah.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Nov 8, 2018)

We'll both have to get drunk before we fuck each other.


----------



## firestoopscience (Nov 9, 2018)

Probably in a car as a surprise attack LOL


----------



## SpessCaptain (Nov 9, 2018)

Anime no thanks.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Nov 9, 2018)

We can make this work for the both of us


----------



## Count groudon (Nov 9, 2018)

This....isn't going to be particularly pleasant for you.


----------



## Milk Mage (Nov 9, 2018)

Stop, I can only get so erect


----------



## BroccoliBrain (Nov 9, 2018)

hope you like calamari with your broccoli


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 9, 2018)

Bite..the pillow.


----------



## BubbleButt (Nov 9, 2018)

Nice...


----------



## Audit (Nov 9, 2018)

This act is only legal under sharia law.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Nov 9, 2018)

I refuse to wear that veil during intercourse!


----------



## wateryketchup (Nov 9, 2018)

birds are the ultimate turn on


----------



## Tootsie Bear (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## Guts Gets Some (Nov 9, 2018)

Mmm, yes, very good. But then again, Guts will probably sex anyone or anything.


----------



## firestoopscience (Nov 9, 2018)

More Naked Wrestling time? Actually banging Guts would soubd an awful lotta fun.


----------



## BBonk (Nov 26, 2018)

meatshot ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Nov 26, 2018)

I'm riding bareback with steel wool shoved up my rectum.  Stop being such a pussy about it and enter me.


----------



## jewelry investor (Nov 26, 2018)

You can't insert nothing into the ps2 disk tray.


----------



## _blank_ (Nov 26, 2018)

Mary Lee Walsh loses a bet to Count Graduon, has to dry hump a PS2 and finds it oddly satisfying to use her tail in said disc tray.


----------



## eldri (Nov 26, 2018)

Spoiler: Well hello there


----------



## Count groudon (Nov 26, 2018)

C'mon Mr. Ed, let's make some some fucking glue


----------



## Nekromantik (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## HY 140 (Nov 26, 2018)

guess we gotta fuck to make the mother of all abominations eh?


----------



## BeanBidan (Nov 26, 2018)

Ever been donkey punched by kang-fu master?


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Nov 26, 2018)

How drunk was I?


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 26, 2018)

Uhhh pretty sure this is illegal


----------



## stets (Nov 26, 2018)

Tiamat said:


> Uhhh pretty sure this is illegal



Come here cute doge, I have some sausages for you.


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 26, 2018)

stets said:


> Come here cute doge, I have some sausages for you.



I know it's you,Kero!


----------



## Draza (Nov 26, 2018)

Lick don't suck.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Nov 26, 2018)

Sorry, I don't do eight-year-olds


----------



## Fougaro (Nov 26, 2018)

>a fellow Asian blade aficionado
Hey! You're ready for this?


----------



## Draza (Nov 26, 2018)

Glow in the dark action is noooiccce


----------



## shasetoma. (Nov 26, 2018)

at least it's not idolm@s


----------



## Gangster Talk (Nov 26, 2018)

Here to fuck


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Nov 26, 2018)

Gut, meet Guts.


----------



## Draza (Nov 26, 2018)

Go hard and deep.


----------



## Pina Colada (Nov 26, 2018)

Cowgirl, microphone, the green room.


----------



## queerape (Nov 26, 2018)

Ranma goes ape, cowgirl style with a vibrator at the zoo


----------



## firestoopscience (Nov 27, 2018)

Bang Bang Gorilla.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Nov 27, 2018)

If I squint my eyes it'll look like I'm having sex with Reaver, which means I'm basically fucking myself.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Nov 27, 2018)

S-Stephen! I thought you were gay!


----------



## Hui (Nov 27, 2018)

ATaxingWoman said:


> S-Stephen! I thought you were gay!


https://www.blacked.com/


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Nov 27, 2018)

I'd rather have sex with a christmas cake than with a monkey


----------



## Rokko (Nov 27, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Richardo Retardo (Nov 27, 2018)

@Rokko  I doubt you're going to enjoy what we're about to do together, Herr Jones.


----------



## Hui (Nov 27, 2018)

ATaxingWoman said:


> I'd rather have sex with a christmas cake than with a monkey


I didn't choose this avatar honey. Sorry.


----------



## firestoopscience (Nov 27, 2018)

... I can't do kids!


----------

